# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zacma oka Jaka decyzja ?

## super

Witam otóż moja babcia ok 6 miesięcy temu miała zabieg na zaćmę oka. Ale po tym zabiegu miała widzieć lepiej, a tak nie jest. Za pół roku idzie na drugie oko. to wszystko z nfz. Jest jakaś różnica pójścia prywatnie ? Jakie stawki. Dlaczego widzi gorzej niż wcześniej?

----------


## Olek

Czasami rzeczywiście występuje zaćma wtórna. Z różnych powodów. Moja babcie też to miała, bo się bardzo odwodniła. Na szczęście operacja zaćmy bardzo w tym pomaga. Nie musisz korzystać z NFZ. Coraz więcej osób stawia na leczenie zaćmy w Czechach. Jakby ktoś potrzebował, to tu jest więcej info na ten temat: alfavision-zacma.pl/

----------


## celinaPi

Hej . zgadzam się z postem powyzej . Jest coś takiego jak zacma wtórna .Jeżeli babcia problem znowuz okiem , to ja osobiście polecam , przejechać się do kliniki okulisycznej optegra  wkrakowie . tam zrobią jej badania kwalifikacyjne do zabiegu . Czekasz max 2-3 tygodnie po czym wyjeżdżacie do Lexum do Ostravy . Chciałam jeszcze dodać ,ze w ramach współpracy tych klinik , które wymieniłam ( bo one razem wspolpracują ze soba ) ,każdy pajcent jest objęty pełną opieką medyczną od samego poczatku czyli od kwalifikacji do zabiegu , przez transport , zabieg , az do końcowych badań w polsce w optegrze .I szczerze , zadna inna klinika nie oferuje takiej opieki medycznej jak tutaj w przypadku , który opisałam .

----------


## somebody

hej zgadzam się z tym co napisała celinaPi . jedyny koszt jaki sie ponosi to te 499 zł , reszte zwraca nfz . poza tym nie wie czy wiecie , ale sam prezes kliniki optegra  - pan jarosław pawliński ,poddał się zabiegowi usunięcia zaćmy własnie w czechach w lexum . po zabiegu ma sie zapewniona pełną opiekę

----------


## Opti Pro

Tylko teraz moje drogie panie , po 27 czerwca wchodza zmiany w służbie zdrowia ;/ ogólnie problem i tyle . Ja jestem młoda osobą . Mam 40 lat a już wykryto u mnie początki zaćmy . Zdecydowałam sie własnie na taki zabieg zaćmy w klinice optegra w berlinie . Jestem po zabiegu czekalam 3 tygodnie  :Wink:  wniosek do NFZ już złożony i czekam juz tylko na zwrot kosztów  :Wink:  Po tych zmianach cudownych niestety juz takiej mozliwości nie będzie  . a czekanie wkolejkach na nfz jeszcze bardziej się wydłuży ;/

----------


## Koszka

spokojnie jedz do Ostravy do Lexum - teraz mają wyjazd za 0 zł. Wiec całkiem idą na rękę pacjentowi. A dodatkow dają 50 zł na wizytę kontrolną. Może i zabrali dofinansowanie ale są inne jak widać rozwiązania!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja nie wiem po co tak kombinować, wyjazd też swoje kosztuje. Moja mama miała zabieg w Polsce w klinice Spektrum we Wrocławiu. Wcale nie płaciło dużo, a była pod naprawdę dobrą opieką.

----------


## BetterDay

Ale wyjazdy do Czech sa przecież niedrogie. Więc trochę nie rozumiem tego nadąsania się  :Wink:  Moja mama właśnie jedzie  :Wink:  Dzięki Optegrze będzie miała zabieg  na zaćmę za 0 zł   :Wink:  a jak wiadomo taki zabieg też swoje kosztuje  :Wink:  Poza tym będzie miała opieke polskiego personelu medycznego.

----------


## niszka

no dokładnie - jest to doskonała opcja moim zdaniem i wcale nie taka droga! wiec warto korzystać z takich mozliwości jakie daje nam Lexum!!

----------


## Persii

No ja myślę że operacja w Ostravie w Lexum jest na prawde spoko opcją. szybko, bez problemu i faktycznie można sobie poprawić wzrok w krótkim czasie....!

----------


## Karas88

Moja mama jest właśnie jest po zabiegu w klinice Lexum w Ostravie . Bardzo jej się udało z tą operacją oczu na zaćmę . Fanie ,ze mozna to było zrobi własnie za darmo . tzn za przysłowiowe 0 zł . Otrzymała fachową pomoc

----------


## Oczik

No i bardzo fajnie! ja swoją siostrę próbuję namówić ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy mi się uda! boi sie podróży,a  ja jej tłumacze że wyjazd do Ostravy to 2 dni ...i ma się wzrok zdrowy bo zabieg jest szybki i bezproblemowy!!

----------


## Tamariska

no to widać że jest to szansa i to wielka na wyzdrowienie! dla mnie jest to bardzo ok opcja. A wyjazd do Lexum do Czech nie taki straszny!

----------


## Arminia

No wiesz jak daja Ci oprócz tego jeszcze bon dodatkowo za 50 zł to pewnie że warto . Moja mama w ten sposób dostała się na zabieg zaćmy . I oczywiście za 0 zł  bez kolejek  :Wink:

----------


## Calineczka88

Hej . Tak przy okazji to czytałam ,ze jest też możliwość teraz zoperowania zaćmy w Polsce za 1999 zł  , jakąś metodą fakoemulsyfikacji w wszczepieniem soczewki sferycznej . Takze też istnieje i taka możliwość  :Wink:

----------


## Kalis

Serdecznie polecam specjalistów w Klinika Oka w Kołobrzegu - z tego co wiem w leczeniu zaćmy mają najlepsze rezultaty. Warto zgłosić się na konsultacje - mają lekarzy z tytułem dr i profesorskim. Solidna firma :Smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Cecylia Demczuk

Wolałam zrobić w Polsce taki zabieg , Tak było w przypadku ojej babci . Miała zabieg na prawe oko zaćmy . Płaciła w Optegrze 1999 zł i oktrzymała bon w kwocie 50 zł na wizytę kontrolna  :Wink:

----------


## Marylla

Ja miałam zabieg w Polsce, nie chciałam sama jechać za granice, wolałam zapłacić u nas. Nie wiem czy suma summarum nie wyszło to nawet taniej, bo jak robiłam zabieg u siebie we Wrocławiu, to odpadły koszty dojazdy, zakwaterowania i mnóstwa formalności. Operację miałam w Spektrum pół roku temu, polecam, jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Marianna Zawadzka

Chyba żartujesz Marylla? Właśnie się rozglądam za klinikami usunięcia zaćmy u mojej babci ( za długo by musiała czekać na zabieg z NFZ i postanowiłam jej pomóc) . Przeciez jak się spojrzy to w Optegrze to jest 1999 zł za usunięcie zćmy metodą fakoemulsyfikacji. Gdzie nie popatrze to wszędzie widzę 2600 , 2900 , albo ta kwota us jeszcze jakieś koszta . Masakra ... dlatego ja juz wiem ,ze na pewno z babcią wybierzemy się do Optegry na usunięcie zaćmy.

----------


## Rainbow

A moja babcia musiała jechać do lexum . Dlaczego ? bo pieniądze odłożone na bok musiała przeznaczyc na co innego. Ale ... dobrze ,ze jest przynajmniej taka możliwość , jak własnie zoperowanie sie za 0 zł w Lexum. dostała ten bon na wizytę kontrolną a to  co zostało jeszcze do zapłacenia to ja jej pokryłam koszt  :Wink:

----------


## laura78

Operację zaćmy Polacy wykonują również w Czechach. Nic dziwnego, bo termin oczekiwania to jakieś 2 tygodnie od wizyty kwalifikacyjnej. A w części placówek np. klinice PROVISUS w czeskim Cieszynie, pacjent ma zagwarantowaną opiekę polskiego lekarza i pielęgniarek, w cenie są leki osłonowe, wizyta kontrolna w polskiej klinice etc. Kwalifikacje i kontrole odbywają się na miejscu w Cieszynie, a także w ośrodkach w Częstochowie i Łodzi.

----------


## TaylorSi

A ja tam jednak wybralam zabieg w polskiej Optegrze . Chociażby ze względu na to ,ze zabieg jest w Pl. Cena też korzystna bo 1999 zł za oko

----------


## laura78

A ja mam już dosyć tych kolejek na NFZ. Wyobraźcie sobie, że na usunięcie zaćmy czeka się 3 lata! Trzeba zainteresować się innymi metodami leczenia. Chociażby wyjazdem Czech w ramach ustawy o leczeniu transgranicznym. Jest taka klinika o nazwie PROVISUS w czeskim Cieszynie, gdzie warto operować zaćmę w ramach NFZ. W cenie są m.in. leki osłonowe, opieka polskich lekarzy, możliwość wyboru soczewki. Kwalifikacje i kontrole odbywają się na miejscu w Cieszynie, a także w ośrodkach w Częstochowie i Łodzi. Poczytajcie o tym koniecznie!

----------


## MajaNawrot

Moja babcia - niestety juz świętej pamięci ( miała udar ) , miała w listopadzie zabieg usunięcia zaćmy w klinice lexum w Ostravie . Wybrała sie na niego bo był on za te 0 zł a potem ogromnym pusem własnie było otrzymanie tego bonu na kwotę 50 zł . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maksymiliana Szczepańska

To z kolei w przypadku mojego dziadka, będzie to tak wygladalo, że wybiera sie do Ostrawy z Optegrą na zabieg usunięcia zaćmy. Kolejek? jest praktycznie brak, na zabieg czeka się jakies 14 dni. Poza tym nie płaci się, nie wykłada nic z własnej kieszeni, ponieważ zabieg jest w ramach NFZ.

----------


## Nessa5

Ja bym pomyślała o jakiejś klinice w Polsce. Moja babcia chyba na operacje z NFZ czekała pół roku tylko, ale czemu tak wyszło to powiem szczerze, ze nie mam bladego pojęcia. I w ogóle raczej jakbym została przy polskich klinikach, no ale wiadomo co kto lubi i woli. Ja na szczeście nie miałam żadnego początku zaćmy, wada mi się zatrzymała wiec mogłam mieć laserową korekcje wzroku w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie.

----------


## Salomea

Ja znam polska klinikę w Czechach One Day Clinic. moja babcia miała tam robioną operację. Też mozna taki zabieg zrefundować z polskiego NFZ. Dodatkowo tam termin zabiegu nie ma znaczenia, nie czeka się. I dają tam te najlepsze soczewki asferyczne, która daje lepszą jakość widzenia wieczorami i w nocy.Dodatkowo po zabiegu babcia została na jedną noc aby nie przemieszczać się po zabiegu co daje jeszcze większą szansę na szybkie wyzdrowienie.To wszystko  musicie wziąć pod uwagę gdy decydujecie się gdzie będziecie robić zabieg.

----------


## Noemmka

ja w Poznaniu byłam z moją mamą na leczeniu zaćmy, szczerze mówiąc doskonale się nią zaopiekowali, wszystko dobrze i dokładnie zrealizowane. Byłam spokojna o mamę i myślę ze to było doskonałe posunięcie ze wyleczyła zaćmę!

----------


## Esik

w Poznaniu w Optegrze na bank robią zabieg - uważam ze to doskonały pomysł i dobrze operują zaćmę. Warto sie tam zgłosić bo opieka jest bardzo dobra!

----------


## ewa.kot

Zaćmę najlepiej wyleczyć w renomowanym ośrodku. Polecam Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej Spektrum.

----------


## Kionko

no albo wlasnie w Optegrze - w Poznaniu jest bardzo dobra ta Optegra i ja sama jestem z niej zadowolona bo ładnie mi zoperowali wzrok. a miałam ogromną wadę

----------


## Nennka

no nie tylko ta we Wrocku ale mysle ze i inne Optegry mają równie ciekawą i dobrą opiekę!! ja osobiście jestem zadowolona z Optegry i cieszę się ze trafiłam na tak dobrą klinikę!

----------


## Zajdelka

Tak, faktycznie we Wrocławiu można śmiało powiedzieć ze jest to jedna z lepszych klinik! ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich opieki i myślę ze lepiej trafić nie mogłam!

----------


## Pólinka

> Tak, faktycznie we Wrocławiu można śmiało powiedzieć ze jest to jedna z lepszych klinik! ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich opieki i myślę ze lepiej trafić nie mogłam!


Mega dobra klinika, lokalizacja tez dogodna, bo mieści się w SKy Tower. Na dobrą sprawę to na nie ma problemu by np dojechac tramwajem tam i się np zapisać.

----------


## Kreolka88

> Mega dobra klinika, lokalizacja tez dogodna, bo mieści się w SKy Tower. Na dobrą sprawę to na nie ma problemu by np dojechac tramwajem tam i się np zapisać.


Mi tutaj dobrano bardzo dobrą soczewkę toryczną  :Wink:

----------


## Eliska

ja czekam we Wrocławiu w Optegrze na diagnozę i co dalej mam zrobić. Ale już wiem ze będzie zabieg na zaćmę - trochę się boję ale doktor Nawrot powiedział ze wszystko wyjaśni na wizycie! az nie mogę się doczekać kiedy się pozbędę tego okropiestwa!

----------


## Marlenka

ja miałam akurat zabieg w krakowie usunięcia zaćmy, tutaj w Optegrze zoperowali mnie, Przynajmniej teraz dobrze widzę i nie boję sie, ze dosłownie oślepnę

----------


## Agnesssa

o w Krakowie w Optegrze? ja wlasnie czekam aż pojdę na wizytę kwalifikacyjną i mam nadzieję ze wszystko będzie ok i będę mogła zoperować sobie wadę wzroku!

----------


## MikołaJ59

Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM oferuje doskonałej jakości opiekę medyczną w kwestii zaćmy. Polecam tam podjąć leczenie.

----------

